# pcos and ovulation induction experiences



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

I have  PCOS and am waiting to be seen at the fertility clinic. I would be really grateful to hear about anyone's experiences of ovulation induction and any procedures or investigations they had to undergo beforehand


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have pcos too which was diagnosed by blood test and scan following coming off pill and having no periods. 

I was given metformin first then after 3 months went onto Clomid. I did one go at 50mg and two at 100mg. I had follicle growth scans but unfortunately never ovulated. Lots of people do though so hope it works for you. Xx


----------



## Rebecca1991 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Hun, I have PCOS I have recently done 3 rounds of clomid. I ovulated on the 1st and 3rd round, on the third round I had 2 large mature follicles and got a trigger shot called pregnyl. Sadly I didn't catch but the clomid done it's job. What I will say is try not to get stressed out, I was sooo stressed on my second round and I didn't ovulate, on the third round I went to Tenerife on holiday and relaxed loads and ended up having my most successful round! 
Good luck Hun xxx


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and encouragement. Did you have to have many tests/ scans or other investigations before they started you on clomid?


----------



## Moli (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi ladies

Im about to start clomid im on provera at the min to bring a bleed on what i want to know is on my next cycle if i donr have my prriod when will u know when to tale it as ive been told for this cycle to take it on day 2


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

You are a lot further on than me as I am still waiting to see the gynaecologist. I think you would need to contact wherever you were prescribed the clomid to get your question answered x


----------



## aRainbow (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey i have pcos and had scan and bloods takem. Also had a painful procedure called hsg to check that my tubes were clear so i was eligible for ovulation induction.  I was given 6 months clomid but was very lucky and conceived on my first cycle. I'm now 19 weeks pregnant with a little boy. Best of luck xxxx


----------



## chickychick (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you and congratulations. It's really nice to hear such a positive story. I have my 1st appointment with the gynaecologist this week so we will see what is in store for me xx


----------

